# Marker dye



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Just looked through a bunch of old posts on this topic. Couple questions

1) What brand do you like?
2) Blue or Green? I use blue but would rather use green. Can you actually see the green easily?
3) What rate do you use. I'm having trouble finding a good one. I don't want my yard to look like it was spray painted but am having trouble seeing it using the label rate. If you go heavy, does it stay there for a long time? I'd probably rather look at a diseased lawn than a spray painted one.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

I use blue. Can't see it. Gave up on it. Just eyeball it now.

B


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Use more. Don't measure. I always have a nice deep blue. Keeps the kids out of those areas. First decent rain washes it away. Otherwise it fades away in the sunlight.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

I would absolutely measure. Be systematic about it. If you can't see it at 4oz per gallon try 6 and so on. Find the rate that works for you.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Almost every post on this forum about the dye is the inability to see it once applied. I use Mark It Blue. Go crazy :lol:


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Almost every post on this forum about the dye is the inability to see it once applied. I use Mark It Blue. Go crazy :lol:


That's what I use. Pretty expensive stuff. 8 oz. for $9 bucks. More expensive than the chemical I'm putting down.

B


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Almost every post on this forum about the dye is the inability to see it once applied. I use Mark It Blue. Go crazy :lol:
> ...


I always buy the 32oz and it's cheaper per oz that way.

https://www.amazon.com/Monteray-100064263-Monterey-Mark-It-Blue/dp/B015EA1U1I


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Great info, thanks guys. Glad I'm not the only one having trouble seeing it. Totally forgot to look on Amazon so even better. Will give mark it blue a shot and go a little heavy and up from there if still can't see. This is what I really need. Trying to convince wife


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I always buy the 32oz and it's cheaper per oz that way.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Monteray-100064263-Monterey-Mark-It-Blue/dp/B015EA1U1I


Yeah... THAT'S the way to go. Good call! Thanks!

I wonder why I never saw that?... I always buy from Amazon...

BTW... I think there's an affiliate link for TLF for Amazon in the menu, isn't there? I'll have to remember to use it to get a few coins over to the admins.

The mods and admins here really do a good job. Best lawn board on the Internet!

Murph


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

tgreen said:


> Great info, thanks guys. Glad I'm not the only one having trouble seeing it. Totally forgot to look on Amazon so even better. Will give mark it blue a shot and go a little heavy and up from there if still can't see. This is what I really need. Trying to convince wife


Good luck convincing on that one...let me know how it goes :lol:


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

tgreen said:


>


Hah! Looks like a couple of mooks!

Seriously.... totally realistic scenario! You should see what that stuff does to Mrs. Murphy's white dog! What a riot! A total circus... 

B


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Lazer blue marking dye is a good one. There was a you tube video by someone that i can't remember who but he tested 4 or 5 of them and the laser blue won. He was not affiliated with lazer blue.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I use Alligare blue at 1 oz per gal. That's higher than label suggestion but I can see it. Buy it by the quart or gallon from the usual internet sources.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> I use Alligare blue at 1 oz per gal. That's higher than label suggestion but I can see it. Buy it by the quart or gallon from the usual internet sources.


I've used Alligare as well and it's good. Also, the Lazer as noted above is on Amazon for $43 for a gallon.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I use the Lazer Blue and prefer it over the Monterey I think it's darker and "glistens" more so it's easier to see when spraying. It also seems to rinse easier. My new 1 gallon sprayer that has only had the lazer in it is not as blue stained as the other one I stopped using before.


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

I've use both Lazer Blue and the Monterey Mark it Blue stuff. Lazer is better. I don't measure it when combining in the tank. I use it spot spraying in the back yard frequently so I don't double up on any spots and waste my time.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Also a note, i think it was LCN or some other youtuber that mentioned to wear Polarized shades. Makes it stick out much more pronounced.

I always buy the 32oz Lazer stuff, lasts quite a while when its 2Tbsp per gallon or whatever.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bought the gallon of Lazer Blue Marking Dye for $43. That's about $10.75 a quart versus paying the typical $23-25 a quart.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> I use Alligare blue at 1 oz per gal. That's higher than label suggestion but I can see it. Buy it by the quart or gallon from the usual internet sources.


+1 and I get by pretty handily with .5 oz (actually 2 oz to every 4 gal tank of solution);

***Alligare, that is***

How ironic this thread would pop up; about a month and half ago I mean5 / intended to post the following and forgot (actually, I procrastinated as I figured fer sure someone would come along with contradiction)

DO NOT WASTE YOUR $ ON THE STUFF AVAILABLE AT 2-1/2 gal.s for $99 !!!! TOTAL WASTE OF $ !!!!

I cannot fathom how blue dye is not blue dye is not blue dye but, well, they say a lesson bought is worth two lessons learned and I bought one heckiuva lesson trying to save some $ on that 2-1/2 gal.s for $99 crap!

Honestly, I gave it multiple tries and even gave some away thinking maybe it was just my eyes but nope, anyone that has ever used Alligare immediately questioned what I'd given them.

I gave up on it an entirely after I got up to 8oz per 4-gal backpack tank and still with more than a gallon of it left ordered a 2-1/2 gal jug of the Alligare. Man I was fuming as I remember whatever it was I was applying was pretty d*mn critical and the whole daggone morning was a huge, stressful mess. All because I tried to save $20 or so bucks. Never again.

If this warning helps even one person avoid that crap it'll be worth making the family wait down on the dock for me (quite impatiently, I'll add! :roll:

PS - Blue. I've never used green as I wouldn't be able to see it. Besides, at 1/2 oz per gallon, the ALLIGARE blue actually makes my grass look darker green, not the least bit blue!


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@tgreen I like blue. Below are some photos. I applied glypho and blue marker on July 4th. It rained on Saturday, so some is starting to fade away. I know, I missed a few spots, but that's why we apply multiple times. I think I applied 2-3 oz for a 4 gallon sprayer. Funny I was just looking at the instructions, I applied a little to much. It was supposed to be .1 oz/gallon. It looks like I overdid it. The product is https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GLVWYDM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Wow thats a really weird blue color, honestly the Lazer dye just makes my yard look like i applied Iron and darkens it up really nice for a few days which is an added benefit.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks for all the info guys. Ended up going with Lazer. Going to spray Azoxy + Velista sometime in the next couple days so looking forward to trying it. Love the marketing blurb.."know where you've been and where you are going"...good life lesson I guess.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Ran the Lazer today. Worked pretty well. The marker dye is almost like lawn stripes in that the light angle is key. Was finding on the west-to-east pass (sun behind me) the dye was easy to see but on the east-to-west I had to really focus to see it. Tried the polarized sunglasses but didn't really help. Overall, I'd recommend.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi just dug this up. I'm using  this southern Ag colorant at 3/4 oz per gal, spraying roughly 0.75gal/k. And I can barely see it.

Going to try upping it to 1.25oz per gal


----------

